# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ  Imperia Valido 160 ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## stelios dre

Καλησπέρα, προσπαθώ να φτιάξω την συγκεκριμένη ηλεκτροκολληση εδώ και καιρό, έχω αλλάξει όλα τα mosfet μιας και τα ειχε κάψει, κάποιες αντιστασεις και διόδους αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει να την επισκευάσω στο 100%. Τι  εννοώ! Τώρα ανάβει η συσκευή αλλά κολλάει μέχρι τα 40amper , από εκεί και μετά μου καιει μια αντισταση 2.2Ω 7W ... το μονο ανταλλακτικό που αλλαξα και δεν εβαλα ακριβως το ίδιο (δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα)  είναι το STTA1206D , στην θέση του έβαλα ενα αντίστοιχο .. παρακαλω αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε γιατι ειναι κρίμα να την πεταξω...Ευχαριστω!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα, προσπαθώ να φτιάξω την συγκεκριμένη ηλεκτροκολληση εδώ και καιρό, έχω αλλάξει όλα τα mosfet μιας και τα ειχε κάψει, κάποιες αντιστασεις και διόδους αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει να την επισκευάσω στο 100%. Τι  εννοώ! Τώρα ανάβει η συσκευή αλλά κολλάει μέχρι τα 40amper , από εκεί και μετά μου καιει μια αντισταση 2.2Ω 7W ... το μονο ανταλλακτικό που αλλαξα και δεν εβαλα ακριβως το ίδιο (δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα)  είναι το STTA1206D , στην θέση του έβαλα ενα αντίστοιχο .. παρακαλω αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε γιατι ειναι κρίμα να την πεταξω...Ευχαριστω!


Βγάλε φωτογραφία να δω που είναι αυτή η αντίσταση από το πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας και από κάτω,θέλω να δω που συνδέεται αυτή η αντίσταση.

----------


## stelios dre

epsfidatyzona230v.png  Ειναι η αντισταση πανω αριστερα . 2R2/7W  Αν χρειαζεσαι και φωτο θα σου βγαλω και αυριο που θα ειμαι στο εργαστηριο!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## chipakos-original

> epsfidatyzona230v.png  Ειναι η αντισταση πανω αριστερα . 2R2/7W  Αν χρειαζεσαι και φωτο θα σου βγαλω και αυριο που θα ειμαι στο εργαστηριο!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ



Μόνο δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Ο ρελές 12v της μηχανής έχει χαλασμένη επαφή άλλαξέ τον αμέσως ή ο ρελές δεν ενεργοποιείται και πάλι αλλαξέ τον αμέσως.

----------

stelios dre (04-04-16)

----------


## stelios dre

Αυτό να πω την αλήθεια δεν το κοίταξα!  Σε λίγο θα μάθω αν έχει θέμα και θα ενημερώσω!  Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αυτό να πω την αλήθεια δεν το κοίταξα!  Σε λίγο θα μάθω αν έχει θέμα και θα ενημερώσω!  Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση για κάτι διαφορετικό. Τον αλλάζεις τον παλιορελέ που έφαγε σοκ από την προηγούμενη βλάβη και είσαι οκ.....

----------

stelios dre (04-04-16)

----------


## stelios dre

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη!  Τελικά ήταν μια αντίσταση που οπλιζει το ρελε!  Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια! Ήταν αυτό που μου είπες! !

----------

